# Milwaukee Area Growl Club



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

So, I have started a weekly meet up for reactive, fearful, and aggressive dogs for training purposes for my own dog. Any advice? Anyone want to join? You can request to join on Facebook. It's called The Milwaukee Area Growl Club.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Just be careful that it will be something productive and safe.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

That's what I'm working on....


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I am currently seeking those willing to be dogless walkers to keep children and curious onlookers away and keep good space between the dogs.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey Emily, what a great idea! I would, love walking, but unfortunately, live far far away! Deb


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Emily, if I were anywhere near Milwaukee, I'd be there! Sorry, though...

Susan


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

You want the shiggs? 
She likes walks and if she leaves now she may make it to your first meet and greet?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Shiggs would be the perfect demo dog. She's not reactive or fearful. I'll take her.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

The first meeting of the Growl Club was a success! It was just Grim and a pittie foster. They were able to walk eight feet apart at the end of the walk with only one tiny reaction that stopped immediately with a 'no' for both dogs.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats, Emily! Sounds like it's off to a great start!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for the email with the similar group in Chicago. That really helped me lay some ground rules to keep everyone safe!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

No problem! I'm glad it helped!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

For the curious, here is the philosophy of the group.Two Pitties in the City: SociaBulls: The Dog Club for Dogs


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

What a great idea! I wish that there was something like that when Stella was young, maybe she would have had 'friends'. Unfortunately, her first friend didn't happen until a few years ago, and Hope could outrun her... Who knows.. Great idea!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1602949089939755&tsid=0.970095926662907&source=typeahead


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1602949089939755&tsid=0.970095926662907&source=typeahead


Sent in a 'join request'... Deb


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Approved!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Four dogs coming today. I'm nervous and excited.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Good luck, Emily!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Forgot to mention that stable dogs are also welcome. Please like the page https://m.facebook.com/milwaukeeareagrowlclub?ref=bookmark


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you doing walks this weekend in the bitter cold? If so, stay warm!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

We canceled Saturday's walk, but not Sunday's.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

...


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Yay, walk pictures!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

...


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

My tracking instructor is going to do a demo for the group!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

What a treat! How many dogs will be there?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

So far, 2. The demo will have to take place without the dogs though. Don't want the demo dogs to be distracted from the track. I've been telling people to leave their dogs in the car for that part, especially since my reactive Grim is going to demo a circle track.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I sent a request to join to the FaceBook link. I'd love to walk with you. Where in Milwaukee? I live about 1 1/2 hours south in Illinois and I'm up in Germantown a lot visiting family. I have an anxious, fearful, dog aggressive guy and would love to have someone to work with. 
Thanks!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> So far, 2. The demo will have to take place without the dogs though. Don't want the demo dogs to be distracted from the track. I've been telling people to leave their dogs in the car for that part, especially since my reactive Grim is going to demo a circle track.


Good luck! Are you going to video it?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Julie, we walk in the riverwest and east side areas of Milwaukee  welcome to the group. Please review the pinned post and the files and introduce your dog to the group with lots of pictures


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Deb, guess I could have my hubby video


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Deb, guess I could have my hubby video


Would love fo watch it! . Good luck!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Walk photos...and all tuckered out after walk photos.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

More...


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

It looks like it's going really well!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Walk photos...


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

The Growl Club made it's first rescue today!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

You're doing rescue now? Details, please!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

A skinny, limping, pittie from Craigslist. Her skin is in rough shape too. Her previous owner wanted drugs or an old car for her, but he settled for 175$ and a DVD player 
Join the growl club on Facebook for more information.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1602949089939755&tsid=0.46878601890057325&source=typeahead
I will be handling her at the growl club walk today, so more pics will be forthcoming.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry, don't have Facebook. Good for you getting this dog out of a bad situation! She's adorable... I have a soft spot for pitties.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

She is good with kids & other dogs & is very sweet. You can also follow this thread for more info, but I can't post her gofundme here the facebook page, for those who dont want to join the group...https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1568026146777679&tsid=0.07139358716085553&source=typeahead


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Can you PM me the gofundme info? Who is fostering the pittie?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, I can email it to you. A woman who runs a collar making business is fostering her


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks! I know you know this, but I'm going to write it anyway... please make sure not to push this dog too much until she has time to acclimate to being in a caring home, especially if she's injured or not feeling well. Good luck in getting her well and adopted into a great home!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Growl Club walks only last about a half hour, and I don't mind carrying her We have a few potential adopters in the group who want to meet her today.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

That's great! She is adorable. I hope someone commits to adopting her soon!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I can make the walk a bit shorter for her, too


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

On our growl club walk today. She seemed very energetic, friendly to people and excited to greet other dogs, despite the no greet rule on Growl Club walks. She didn't need to be carried at all. Foster mom says she only limps when she runs.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

This was taken during Bee the rescue puppy's first training session. We worked on clicker training her to sit and on name recognition.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Bee has become a foster failure


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats to Bee!


----------

